# Bushcraft First Aid: A Field Guide to Wilderness Emergency Care



## MatatuPuncher (Aug 28, 2020)

@MatatuPuncher submitted a new file to the library:

Bushcraft First Aid: A Field Guide to Wilderness Emergency Care - Field Guide to First Aid



> Out in the woods or on top of a mountain, there’s no calling 9-1-1. _Bushcraft First Aid_ teaches you how to be your own first responder. The authors’ years of experience and training will help hikers and backpackers deal with a variety of emergency situations, from cuts and burns to broken bones and head injuries. You’ll also learn what to pack and how to make bandages, dressings, and slings at a moment’s notice. As bushcraft experts, Canterbury and Hunt explain how to use plants as...



Click here for more info!


----------

